# Poodles kick butt at Krufts



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

That's amazing! Also very inspirational! Definitely want to do agility with Pebbles one day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link CT Girl. There was a black toy in novice standard at PCA that actually would have blown the white one in the video out of the water. You are right though, the poodles take the cake.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish I had poodles when I was younger. I wish I did agility when I was younger. Lol oh well I can only enjoy watching now. That little white one was really enjoying itself.


----------

